# Juvenile Salvini - will it colour?



## NZSIC'S (Apr 30, 2013)

Here's a clip of my new Juv'e Salvini...

Question.. will it's colourings enhance much? I have seen some really nice pictures of beautifully bright yellow/red ones and can't imagine this guys colourings changing that drastically. (but I have little experience with this fish)


----------



## CjCichlid (Sep 14, 2005)

Females are more brightly colored than males, and yours is a male. He should definitely color up once he settles in; as well as with age. However, your minimalistic type of setup (bare bottom and no background) tends to wash many fishes colors out.


----------



## NZSIC'S (Apr 30, 2013)

Thanks for the info... I really appreciate the reply. I suspected that he may have been a male (colourings and electric blue markings)

At this point I can see enhancements in his colouration from when I bought him at the LPS a few days ago. (however I kind of wish I had bought a female).

I'd like to make the background black.. may look for a DIY article on here, or talk to the guy at the LPS. But I don't like using gravel as I find it a lot easier to keep the tank really clean (pristine) with none (the Tiger Oscar produces mass amounts of waste).


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

You could paint the background. I believe CjCichlid uses black felt.

Sand is relatively easy to keep clean. I think your fish would stand out much better with sand and a BG, as Cj mentioned.


----------



## CjCichlid (Sep 14, 2005)

Iggy Newcastle said:


> You could paint the background. I believe CjCichlid uses black felt.
> 
> Sand is relatively easy to keep clean. I think your fish would stand out much better with sand and a BG, as Cj mentioned.


I did use black felt and it worked great. I just used Velcro on each corner to hold it in place. However, when I moved I went ahead and painted the back and bottom with black spray paint since I had the tank broke down.

And just FYI.. I used a satin black as flat black tends to sometimes look grey when viewing from the front underwater.


----------



## kilroy (May 10, 2004)

Salvini display different amounts of red depending on the region they were originally collected. If you have the average pet shop variety salvini then even the female may not display a lot of red. Salvini of the "Candelaria" variety have a lot of red on males and females. Rusty Wessell just talked about this at our club last month.
Roy


----------



## NZSIC'S (Apr 30, 2013)

kilroy said:


> Salvini display different amounts of red depending on the region they were originally collected. If you have the average pet shop variety salvini then even the female may not display a lot of red. Salvini of the "Candelaria" variety have a lot of red on males and females. Rusty Wessell just talked about this at our club last month.
> Roy


Thanks he's a bit too aggressive towards my EBJD (only a little bit bigger). his colouration was diminished and the amount of Fin Rips steadily increasing..

So I will be returning the Salvini to the LFS today, I have already removed him from the community tank, the EBJD started colouring up about 30 minutes after the Salvini left after having a good feed.


----------

